# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  ΝΙΣΤΑΜΙΣΙΝ

## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

Ερωτηση προς ολα τα παιδια.
Εχει αντιμετωπισει καποιος το μεγαβακτηριο με νυσταμισιν με επιτυχια;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

